

Tony Fadell on the unique nature of Apple's design process - anderzole
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/tony-fadell-unique-nature-apples-design-process

======
huxley
"Fadell explained that a key and yet often overlooked difference between Apple
and other tech companies is that Apple ships 99% of the products that pass
certain internal milestones."

Seems like an odd statement knowing Apple's history, I wonder if he means that
Apple kills projects early, while other companies kill them late (sometimes
even shipping them like the Microsoft Kin).

~~~
wmf
Yeah, I think this was explained in a confusing way. Other articles have said
that for every product Apple ships, there are two alternative designs and 17
prototypes that don't ship. But sure, every product that passes the "ready to
ship" internal milestone ships.

If I was going to complain about Apple's competitors, I'd complain that they
ship too many products, including half-baked ones like Kin and the TouchPad.

------
johansch
This is the guy who wanted to use a small RTOS on the iPhone rather than the
full OS X. And thankfully lost that battle.

~~~
Ahmes
Similarly, I always feel a bit bad for Jon Rubinstein when I read articles
like this. Tony Fadell didn't take over the iPod division until the 3rd
Generation (the one with the funny buttons lined up above the scroll wheel).

------
jpxxx
This article brings absolutely nothing to the table, but can we even talk
about how great the Nest is?

It is really great.

~~~
glhaynes
If you'd like, say some more about what makes it great in your experience.
I've been thinking about getting one...

~~~
jpxxx
Their marketing, website, preliminary requirements page, purchasing
experience, packaging, and the operation of the device is all Apple quality.

It knows exactly how to coast to a certain temperature, it's incredibly easy
to operate from anywhere, it looks good, the price seems reasonable in
retrospect, and it absolutely never falters or confuses.

~~~
jeffk1337
My only complaint is that there is some input latency with the outer ring
input. It falls into some kind of uncanny valley, where turning the dial
adjusts a rotary widget on the Nest's display, but there is a perception of
slippage that makes it oddly disconcerting.

A nitpick on an otherwise great product.

And yeah, the article sucks. Sucking Apple's dick for pageviews.

